# Ozzy Knew Something I Didn't Know He Knew!



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was playing with Ozzy at the park and I was sitting there doing hand commands (he's got 'em all down like a PRO)  and then I wondered if he would do commands at a distance. I put him in a wait position and had him sit and lay down while I was about 30 feet away. (I probably should have started a bit closer), but he did it, no problem! I was so excited! He even did the hand commands from a distance. I had to be a bit closer (about 15 feet or so) because it was pretty dark and obviously he has to see my hands, lol. I'll try to get it on video on Friday, when I have time during the day. 

Then I tried something and expected him to fail, but figured I'd give it a shot anyway. Boy, did he sure prove me wrong and blow my mind! I put him in the wait position in the middle of the field while I walked to the edge and I told him to come. While he was halfway to me, I told him to wait, and he stopped. Didn't even hesitate - he just STOPPED. I was SHOCKED. I didn't think he would do it! So we practiced that for a bit and I was so proud of him!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

:happyboogie:Way to go Ozzy and mum. Wow that's awesome. Shadow isn't even that far ahead yet. Hmmm she needs more work.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Impressive! I am starting to work on this with Madix as well!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ozzy continues to amaze!! You've obviously done a great job with him


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, smart!!!! That is impressive!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Wow good job!!! Wanna come train Dodger to do that? Lol jk. I guess I'll have to work on dodger more so he can keep up with Ozzy lol.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

good job


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Great job Ozzy!!!!


----------

